

Malala Is Fake: The real story (with evidence) - petrel
http://dawn.com/news/1048776

======
GeorgeOrr
tl:dr from the final part of the article:

—DISCLAIMER: The above article is a work of satire and fiction and in no way
attempts to depict events in real life.

~~~
pedalpete
Same, please update the title to include a 'satire' label or something. I
wouldn't have clicked had I known.

